# What is everyone paying for the '08 2.5 S or SE?



## bhuether (Sep 4, 2008)

I am pretty sure I have heard of people getting these for TOTAL price of under $18K. Out in CA I can't find a dealer that will let one go for under $21K and that is before taxes.

Just curious what people consider a good deal on these.

thanks,

brian


----------



## maxindamaxima (Sep 29, 2008)

you have to know how to work dealers....

i wouldnt buy a car in california period...the dealers will just jack up the price to start out with...


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a 2008 2.5 S (only additions were mats, first aid kit, splash guards and kick plates) and after the additional service, warranty from the dealer it was 22k. Payment is 413.90/mo


----------

